# Genie HR34 freezing during DVR playback



## krunk84 (Aug 4, 2014)

I am having an issue with my main Genie HR34 box. I have the main box, 3 Genie Mini clients, and a GenieGo. When watching recorded content on the HR34 box, I am having a problem when attempting to fast forward. When I press the 30 second skip or fast forward button, the box becomes completely un-responsive. If I press the 30 second skip button, it starts play back, but will not accept any commands from the remote. If I press the fast forward button, it will continue to fast forward without accepting any commands from the remote. Usually after 30 seconds to a minute, the playback bar shows up on screen and I am able to control the box again. This is not an every time thing, but is happening multiple times daily. I've only noticed it happening on the HR34 box, not the mini clients. I have reset using the red button as well as disconnected the Genie Go box and neither seems to help.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

What software version do you have on the HR34? Press and hold the INFO button for about four seconds and it should take you to Info and Test screen.


----------



## krunk84 (Aug 4, 2014)

0x8d4


----------



## richardeholder (Dec 7, 2005)

I've experienced the exact same problem. Fortunately I'm upgrading to the HR44 soon so I hope this goes away.


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

richardeholder said:


> I've experienced the exact same problem. Fortunately I'm upgrading to the HR44 soon so I hope this goes away.


How are you getting upgraded? I'd like to do the same!


----------



## krunk84 (Aug 4, 2014)

Just called Directv support and they are shipping me a new Genie. Sucks I'm going to lose all my recordings, but I may get the HR44 *fingers crossed*


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

krunk84 said:


> Just called Directv support and they are shipping me a new Genie. Sucks I'm going to lose all my recordings, but I may get the HR44 *fingers crossed*


Please let us know what you get.


----------



## krunk84 (Aug 4, 2014)

Will do. Should have it early next week.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

krunk84 said:


> Will do. Should have it early next week.


Awesome. I will put my money on an HR34&#8230;.


----------



## krunk84 (Aug 4, 2014)

peds48 said:


> Awesome. I will put my money on an HR34&#8230;.


Me too, but I'm hopeful to get an HR44. I will let you know when i get it.


----------



## mattyhoops (Aug 15, 2014)

I have the HR34 and just had Directv ship me a replacement Genie (For the pizelation/freeze recording issues so many others experience). I personally asked them to send me an HR44 and they said they can't specify the exact model number; they'll just ship out whatever Genie they have available in the warehouse. Guess what...I got a 2 yr old HR34. :nono2: It was probably refurbished. I hope you get an HR44 - good luck!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mattyhoops said:


> I have the HR34 and just had Directv ship me a replacement Genie (For the pizelation/freeze recording issues so many others experience). I personally asked them to send me an HR44 and they said they can't specify the exact model number; they'll just ship out whatever Genie they have available in the warehouse. Guess what...I got a 2 yr old HR34. :nono2: It was probably refurbished. I hope you get an HR44 - good luck!


DirecTV® seems to replace like with like receivers when they are drop shipped. This is goof if you have an HR44 and it needs to be be replaced, but not good if you are trying to go from 34 to 44


----------



## krunk84 (Aug 4, 2014)

Got my replacement reciever on Saturday. It was an HR34 :-( . Good news is that we have not had any issues with the new box and was able to transfer most of the shows that we still need to watch off the old box using our GenieGo. Fast turn around though. Reported the issue Thursday afternoon and received replacement Saturday!


----------



## mattyhoops (Aug 15, 2014)

krunk84 said:


> Got my replacement reciever on Saturday. It was an HR34 :-( . Good news is that we have not had any issues with the new box and was able to transfer most of the shows that we still need to watch off the old box using our GenieGo. Fast turn around though. Reported the issue Thursday afternoon and received replacement Saturday!


Yeah, when i got my Genie replacement it was very fast. Called Friday morning and received it Saturday afternoon! I too was hoping for an HR44. I was thinking they almost have to send an HR34 to replace an HR34 though. If you're supposed to send the old receiver back in the same box how could you securely fit an HR34 in a box for an HR44? It would require different packaging. It would take a much larger box to send back the HR34. They could send an HR44 in a big box, but the pieces in the box that hold the receiver in place would be different.


----------



## jjmcnelly (Aug 20, 2014)

Problem Report # 20140820-LFSM I too am having problems with my h34. I have gotten=n my box swapped as well. Same issues. I guess the only way to get an h44 is to have a technician come to your house. It is VERY Frustrating.


----------



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

This sounds like the problem I'm having with my HR34. I hit the fast forward button and the timeline fails to appear and the DVR becomes unresponsive to the remote. After about 30 seconds it will start responding, the timeline will appear and I can fast forward as usual. Happens intermittently. Other than that I have no other issues with my HR34. Has DirecTv acknowledged this is an issue with some HR34s?


----------

